# Lyft Upgraded Their Destination Filter



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I am one to club Lyft AKA Uber In A Pink Tutu but for once I have to give them props. They upgraded their DF and so far it's been great.

1. They show you how many you have left.

2. They let you actually get trips that are *GASP* on your way.










Being Lyft I'm sure they'll do something to fornicate this up but so far it's been working nicely.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Nothing improved.
I have this update, they gave me a 5 mile trip in the opposite direction.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

The destination filter was implemented at the insistence of one of the Lyft founders based on the idea that everyone could integrate their car driving with lyft into their everyday life, an extension of the car pool concept. Meaning if you are going to market you could activate destination filter and give Lyft rides along the way. It was suppose to open up rideshare to every car driver, not just those setting aside time to drive for Lyft or working fulltime. The original concept and algorithm worked well and allowed me to maximize my time driving. I was able 25 percent of the time to turn dead miles into productive miles returning from peripheral areas back to core areas after doing 45 min plus rides. However, then the dark forces inside Lyft started subverting the destination filter algorithm to increase their aggregate ride statistics with no regard to its original purpose. It became just another tool to manipulate drivers. I would be diverted from my destination to take people in opposite direction or in what seemed to be within a certain radius of my current location. I was forced to stop using the filter and the destruction of the filter had big impact on my earnings. I figured when enough other drivers started ignoring the filter lyft would be forced to restore its original function rather than manipulating drivers out of greed. Recently lyft has restored algorithm similar to the original it seems. Only time will tell if the dark forces hijack it again. The dark forces are the young programmer types that have no life experience and are essentially immoral, viewing their manipulative behavior as a type of profitable game.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll give it a shot next time I run into DC. If I have to wait more than 15 minutes for a ride and that ride takes me into Manassas then I'll know it's not working too great LOL


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I set a destination and about 10 minutes into the drive I was kicked off line with a message 'we could not find any rides along your route'.

Kinda sucks when they boot you off for using the app as intended.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> I am one to club Lyft AKA Uber In A Pink Tutu but for once I have to give them props. They upgraded their DF and so far it's been great.
> 
> 1. They show you how many you have left.
> 
> ...


How does the destination mode on Lyft compared to the one on Uber? I find the Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How does the destination mode on Lyft compared to the one on Uber? I find the Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate.


This was my first time using it with the update. 1 for 1 so far.

I do primarily DF on Uber and it works great for me.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How does the destination mode on Lyft compared to the one on Uber? I find the Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate.


Uber's DF seems to _funnel_ matching rides to you even if you aren't the absolute closest driver.

Lyft's DF seems to only _filter_ the rides you would have gotten anyway.

This difference is what makes Uber's DF more accurate. Given equal ride volume on both platforms Uber has an advantage because it looks beyond your pings to find a matching ride for you, as long as its ETA is acceptable.

If you're the only driver in a large area obviously this advantage would not be there.

This is my theory anyway. What do you think?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> Uber's DF seems to _funnel_ matching rides to you even if you aren't the absolute closest driver.
> 
> Lyft's DF seems to only _filter_ the rides you would have gotten anyway.
> 
> ...


How's business for you in Las Vegas, lately?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Used it 2x today and got 2 trips going the exact opposite direction. What’s the point?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How does the destination mode on Lyft compared to the one on Uber? I find the Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate.


Uber destination mode is much better than Lyft's, since Uber let's you enter the time you want to be at your destination.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

You got lucky. They gave me a ride 15 miles in the opposite direction, it’s still a piece of garbage


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Update: picking trips only in your direction works like a charm so far.

Rush hour 5-7 yesterday


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I set a destination and about 10 minutes into the drive I was kicked off line with a message 'we could not find any rides along your route'.
> 
> Kinda sucks when they boot you off for using the app as intended.


I hate that shit. It should stay active until the driver deactivates it, or until you reach the destination. I sometimes have to use 3 or 4 of the 6 allowances for a single destination run.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Update again: Lyft will still kick you offline for not accepting trips. Last night I burned through 4 DFs on 8 trip requests.

Screw yourselves Lyft


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

10 -15 % chance that you will get a perfect df , since chances of a passenger going your way is low, maybe few other drivers also have the Same DF
The other 85 , they probably want you to be on line and do somebody on the way.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

DF looking iffy as usual. I'll mess with it once I finish my promo, but my luck is I only hear stories of other people getting pick ups from DC to where I live. Once I'm in DC that's the end until I turn the app off.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

so were saying to pass on the lyft df still?


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

I use all the time. It really helps on the SFO rematches, so I can head back to the South Bay instead of up to SF.
My only complaint so far is with the 10-15min timeouts. That's just ridiculous and annoying. To rub salt in, they send a text too, saying they couldn't find a match.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I used to appreciate the text saying they couldn’t find a match. As it is now, I don’t receive the text anymore & don’t get an audible alert when they kick me offline. I have to constantly check the app to see if I’m still online while using DF. Absolutely ludicrous, Uber doesn’t kick you offline using DF.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I actually had Lyft support lecture me on using the DF. He actually commented that I use DF a lot and it's only intended to get me home at the end of the night or to a destination I'm already planning on going to. I use one destination filter once a day maybe. Unless it messes up and I have to reset it. How about this? How about you let the app run as intended without trying to manipulate it and I run my business the way I choose to do so. That sounds like a great plan to me 



Hitchhiker said:


> Uber destination mode is much better than Lyft's, since Uber let's you enter the time you want to be at your destination.


You can set the time on Lyft too. In fact I think you HAVE too. I tried to get around it and could not get the DF to set.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You can set the time on Lyft too. In fact I think you HAVE too. I tried to get around it and could not get the DF to set.


On my Lyft app I can't set the time like Uber. Can anyone else set the time in DF?


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

I can set time on both. I used both today (without a time) and they actually worked as intended.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hitchhiker said:


> On my Lyft app I can't set the time like Uber. Can anyone else set the time in DF?


it must not being your market yet
















To Mega Therion said:


> I can set time on both. I used both today (without a time) and they actually worked as intended.


How did you get around setting a Time on Lyft? I've been trying to figure it out and can't seem to


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> it must not being your market yet
> View attachment 267201
> View attachment 267202
> 
> ...


Use the "head to destination" feature. Less rides but they're going your way


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You can set the time on Lyft too. In fact I think you HAVE too. I tried to get around it and could not get the DF to set.


You can use it either way, with time or without. I always use it without. 
I wonder if it will stay on for the whole ride, instead of shutting down after 10-15 mins, if I set it for an hour from the time I activate it? I'm gonna try that next time.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> DF looking iffy as usual. I'll mess with it once I finish my promo, but my luck is I only hear stories of other people getting pick ups from DC to where I live. Once I'm in DC that's the end until I turn the app off.


Your best shot for getting a ride home is to use the destination filter from the middle of DC. You need the highest number of potential riders for the best shot at connecting to a passenger close to you going in the same direction. DC is the only place the DF has worked well for me - either using it to grab a Virginia trip or using it to get closer (never to) home.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

All added features like setting DF time gets to my market late. Just like the weekly goal came months late when the forum was talking about it. Why isn’t the app features the same for every driver?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

gaijinpen said:


> You can use it either way, with time or without. I always use it without.
> I wonder if it will stay on for the whole ride, instead of shutting down after 10-15 mins, if I set it for an hour from the time I activate it? I'm gonna try that next time.


 did they lower the time back down to 10 to 15 minutes? I know it used to be 10 to 15 minutes and then when they removed the ability that allowed you to go offline and back online without using a DF if you hadn't accepted a ride, they raised the time limit to 90 minutes.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> did they lower the time back down to 10 to 15 minutes? I know it used to be 10 to 15 minutes and then when they removed the ability that allowed you to go offline and back online without using a DF if you hadn't accepted a ride, they raised the time limit to 90 minutes.


I don't know the exact "time limit" on it, but I've noticed it kicks me off-line at least 3 times on my 1.5hr drive from DC to home. Very annoying. I also noticed it doesn't dynamically change the "route" like the Uber DF does.


----------



## Cupidchild (May 30, 2019)

Totally agree, Lyft destination filter sucks, haven't received one match yet. 
Uber works like a charm. Sometimes it goes past the destination but, direction wise, it's perfect


----------

